# Great APBT genetic ramifications (bloodlines)



## marrc (Aug 17, 2009)

Great APBT genetic ramifications (bloodlines)

That place is great, seeing the fiapbt pedigree, I am enjoying with these doggies so much, like never. Enjoy....

En la FIAPBT Preferimos no colocar nuestro crédito en el interior de las fotografías, ya que consideramos que es una manera de


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey thats a pretty cool site! Rep coming atcha for finding it!


----------

